# Pioneer Home Theater



## riezljaneespejo (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi..i just wanna ask what should i do with my pioneer home theater 5.1 after my set player was stole..can i use other amplifier for this home theater speaker?if yes,can you give me advise what capacity (wattage/ohms/output per channel) should i buy..because i really dont have any idea..last week i went to appliance center some store said dont use amplifier because it can damage my speaker due to over power than home theater and the other store said yes you can buy 500 or 1000 watts ampli 5.1 for you to use your home theater. And thats all, they made me confused..by the way L,R,surround speaker and center is 4 ohms and subwoofer was 8ohms no details about wattage. Thank you in advance


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

*Re: Pioneer home theater*

Hello, riezljaneespejo, and welcome to HTS! Sorry to hear about the theft. Hope it doesn't happen again!
As far as replacing your gear, it sounds like you just need a 5.1 receiver to use with your existing speakers, correct? It will be easier to help you if you can give us the model number of the stolen unit. I'm guessing you purchased everything together as a HTIB (Home Theater in a Box).


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

I've moved this post from the REW forum to HT System Recommendations. That should give it more exposure to help answer your question.


----------



## riezljaneespejo (Aug 11, 2015)

But i dont have any detail of my stolen player..only details indicated at the back of the speaker..


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

If you answer the questions below, I'll try to help as much as I can. If I get something wrong, I'm sure someone will correct me! 
You should be able to use your speakers with a new receiver (AVR). Do they have binding posts, or just a wire coming out of the box? I'm not talking about your own speaker cables which you connect yourself. I'm talking about a wire that comes out of the speaker box. Can you post pictures of the front and back of each speaker (main/center/surround/subwoofer)?
How loud to you like to play? When you shop for a new AVR, more power is better; especially if you listen loud. It's better to have too much power than not enough. Low power at loud levels is a recipe for speaker damage.
How big is your theater room? A bigger room needs more power to sound the same volume as a small room.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

If you google the speaker number, it might turn up the HTIB it was in.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a couple of questions.
On the part that was stolen....did it have a built in Blu-Ray or DVD player ?
Did it have internet access (Netflix) ? If it did, was that a feature you used ?
How much can you spend to get new stuff ?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Well, did we scare you off ???


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Don't blame me!


----------

